# SMOK TFV8



## MIJIZ (11/7/16)

Anyone With Stock Of The Smok TFV8 (Black) Preferably In JHB?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (11/7/16)

Arrived this morning. Will be in all our shops by tomorrow. Also Koopor Primus 300W plus lots more


----------



## Mark121m (14/7/16)

I've also been interest.

I've seen
Vape cartel 
Yea then Vaperite
Cloud lounge


----------



## Mark121m (14/7/16)

Vape club . Well eish they are sold out.
Damit was a good price


----------

